# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  اليوم المسلمون في ذل وهوان فيا ترى ما السبب؟؟

## أم أمه الله

*<span style="font-family: Traditional Arabic"><font size="6"><strong>


*
*4744A2A4-01A0-4453-9106-C75B1C7F99E2.gif
*
* اليوم المسلمون في ذل وهوان فيا ترى ما السبب؟؟*
 
*   ✿   يُجيبنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول:
(إذا  تبايعتُم بالعينةِ وأخذتم أذنابَ البقرِ ،  ورضيتُم بالزَّرعِ وترَكتمُ  الجِهادَ سلَّطَ اللَّهُ عليْكم ذلاًّ لاَ  ينزعُهُ حتَّى ترجعوا إلى  دينِكُم)صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود
  شرح الحديث :
**✿(إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ بِالْعِينَةِ)
 العينة : حيلة يحتال بها بعض الناس على التعامل بالربا ، فالعقد في صورته : بيع ، وفي حقيقته : ربا .
 وبيع العينة : أن يبيع الشيء بالآجل ، ثم يشتريه نقداً بثمن أقل ، كما لو   باعه سيارة بعشرة آلاف مؤجلة إلى سنة ، ثم اشتراها منه بتسعة آلاف فقط  نقدا  .
 فصارت حقيقة المعاملة أنه أعطاه تسعة آلاف وسيردها له عشرة آلاف بعد  سنة ،  وهذا هو الربا ، ولهذا كان هذا العقد (بيع العينة) محرماً .
**✿(وَأَخَذْتُمْ أَذْنَابَ الْبَقَرِ)
 يعني : للحرث عليها .لأن من يحرث الأرض يكون خلف البقرة ليسوقها .
**✿(وَرَضِيتُمْ بِالزَّرْعِ)
 ليس المراد بهذه الجملة والتي قبلها ذم من اشتغل بالحرث واهتم بالزرع .
 وإنما المراد ذم من اشتغل بالحرث ورضي بالزرع حتى صار ذلك أكبر همه ، وقدم   هذا الانشغال بالدنيا على الآخرة ، وعلى مرضاة الله تعالى ، لا سيما   الجهاد في سبيل الله .
**_وهذا   كقوله تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ   لَكُمْ انفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ) أي :   تكاسلتم وملتم إلى الأرض والسكون فيها . (أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ   الدُّنْيَا مِنْ الْآخِرَةِ) أي : إن فعلتم ذلك ، فحالكم حال من رضي   بالدنيا وقدمها على الآخرة ، وسعى لها ، ولم يبال في الآخرة . 
 (فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ) التوبة/38 .
 فمهما تمتع الإنسان في الدنيا ، وفعل ما فعل في عمره ، فهذا قليل إذا ما   قورن بالآخرة ، بل الدنيا كلها من أولها إلى آخرها لا نسبة لها في الآخرة .
 فأي عاقل هذا الذي يقدم متاعاً قليلاً زائلاً ، مليئاً بالأكدار ، على نعيم مقيم لا يزول أبداً !
  "تفسير السعدي" ص 374 .
**✿(وَتَرَكْتُمْ الْجِهَادَ)
 يعني تركتم ما يكون به إعزاز الدين ، فلم تجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالكم ، ولا بأنفسكم ، ولا بألسنتكم .
**✿(سَلَّطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ ذُلًّا)
 أي : عاقبكم الله تعالى بالذلة والمهانة ، جزاءً لكم على ما فعلتم ، من   التحايل على التعامل بالربا ، _وانشغالكم بالدنيا وتقديمها على الآخرة ،
  _وترككم الجهاد في سبيل الله ، 
 _فتصيرون أذلة أمام الناس .
 وليس السبب التعامل بالعينه فقط او الانشغال بالحرث والزرع لا.. 
 _ وإنما ذكر الرسول عليه السلام كُلا منهما على سبيل التمثيل فبيع العينة ضرب به مثلا لأنواع من الحيل التي يرتكبها المسلمون
 _ وينطبق عليهم مثل قوله تبارك وتعالى (( قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا   الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا ))
**✿(حَتَّى تَرْجِعُوا إِلَى دِينِكُمْ)
 أي : يستمر هذا الذل عليكم ، 
 حتى تعودوا إلى إقامة الدين كما أراد الله عز وجل ، 
 فتطيعوا الله في أوامره ، وتجتنبوا ما نهاكم الله عنه ،
  وتقدموا الآخرة على الدنيا ، وتجاهدوا في سبيل الله .
  وهذا هو واقع الأمة اليوم ، للأسف الشديد ، نسأل الله تعالى أن يمن علينا   وعلى المسلمين جميعا بالرجوع إلى هذا الدين ، وهدايتنا وتوفيقنا إلى  العمل  به ، على الوجه الذي يُرضي الله عز وجل .
 "شرح بلوغ المرام" للشيخ ابن عثيمين 
------------------------------------------------------------
والخلاصة:
 أي إذا انحرفتم في فهمكم لبعض الأحكام الشرعية بارتكابكم الحيل التي   ارتكبتها اليهود فاستحللم ما حرم الله بأدنى الحيل كاستحلال العينة (   وأخذتم أذناب البقر ورضيتم بالزرع ) أي تكالبتم على الدنيا وانشغلتم بها عن   القيام بما تعلمونه واجبا ألا وهو الجهاد في سبيل الله, فإنما جزاؤكم حين   ذاك أن يُسلِّط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه عنكم حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم.    الألبانى الشريط 247 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**✿واعلم أخى /أختي
 انه بتركنا لديننا  اصبحنا فارغين فاتجهنا لتقليد غيرنا دون تفكير!!!
 يقول الشيخ الألباني:
 وقد أخبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بأن هذه الأمة ستحذوا حذو اليهود  والنصارى حذو القذة بالقذة كما قال 
*
*( لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراع  بذراع حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه ) وفي حديث أخر في سنن الترمذي وغيره 
*
*(  حتى لو كان فيهم من يأتي أمه على قارعة الطريق لكان فيكم من يفعل ذلك ) 
*
*(  حتى لو كان فيهم من  يأتي أمه ) يجامع أمه على قارعة الطريق لكان فيكم من  يفعل ذلك, ولقد صدق  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فها هؤلاء المسلمون  هم يرتكبون الحِيل  كما فعل اليهود تماما, يستحلون الربا بأسماء يسمونها ما  أنزل الله بها من  سلطان كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في مسألة أخرى 
*
*( سيكون  في أمتي أقوام يشربون الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ) .
 أيضا يغيّرون صورة المعاملة الربوية إلى معاملة ظاهرة بيع وشراء يريدون من وراء ذلك إحلال ما حرّم الله, من ذلك بيع العينة 
*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*✿فما الحل؟؟!
 _الحل  والعلاج قاله لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في هذا الحديث 
  ( لا يرفعه عنكم حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم ) 
~~~~~~
**✿ أخي/أختى:
 لقد اصبحت حياة المسلمون اليوم بعيدة عن التفكير في الآخرة بكل معاني الكلمة 
 فهم يعملون ليأكلوا ويشربوا ويلبسوا ويتنزهوا!! 
  فان شغلهم شاغل فليكن  كيف يدبروا امر زواجهم او تعليم اولادهم او مباريات كورة ستعرض لهم ؟؟!!!!
 _قلت عمار مساجدهم  وزاد عمارأجهزة الفضاء و نواديهم 
 تبرجت نساؤهم الا القليل وأصبح الحجاب الشرعى الصحيح قضية يُستهان بها بل   وتُحارب من أهلها...لم يعد الا الحجاب المتبرج الذى يفضح ولا يستر 
  _وأصبح كل من يظهر عليه علامات الإسلام الصحيحة من لحية رجل او حجاب شرعى   ساتر  او مداومة على المسجد او على تلاوة القرآن او تحرى الحلال فى المال    ..الخ اصبحوا فى عرف المسلمين اليوم متشددين او متزمتين ....... الخ
فيا عباد الله:
 _ماذا بعد ما نحن فيه  نُقتل ونشرد ويُضيق علينا في ارزاقنا وانتشر الفقر   بيننا  فسدت افكارنا و فسد تعليم اولادنا  ماتت فى كثير منا ضمائرنا  فانتشر  العقوق للأباء وظلم الأبناء وتخربت العلاقات الأسرية 
 _فانتشرت حالات  الطلاق واصبحت البيوت مدمرة ، فسد شبابنا فانتشرت فيهم  المخدرات واصبح همهم  الشاغل الموبايلات وما فيها من جنس فاضح وبرامج  وأغانى ماجنه بل والأغرب  انتشر الإنتحار ،وتبرجت النساء فانتشر الزنا  والعلاقات المحرمة ففسد  المجتمع كله ..فهل بعد هذا الدمار  دمار؟؟؟!!!
 _لم يعد عدونا يحاربنا  بالجيوش والأسلحة بل الحرب أصبحت بالأفكار عن طريق  اجهزة الإعلام المدمرة  والتعليم الفاسد والاقتصاد الفاشل و....الخ وكانت  النتيجة ما نحن فيه !!!
**✿فيا اخى/أختى ...ان كنت تريد نصرة المسلمين المستضعفين في بورما وفلسطين ..
وفى كل مكان ...
 ارجع لربك مع نفسك مع اسرتك مع مجتمعك  تب من ذنوبك  لا تُعلق أخطاءك على   شماعة غيرك صلى الصلاة في وقتها زكى ان كان معك نصاب حج واعتمر ان كان معك   ما يكفي اقرأ القرآن واحفظ منه ما تقدر عليه تخلق بخلق الاسلام فلا تكذب   ولا تغتاب ولا تنم  تحري المال الحلال مهما كان ،لا تظلم غيرك كن خير اخ  او  خير اخت خير بنت او خير ابن خير زوجة او خير زوج تعلم الدين اقرأ فى  كتب  الفقه اقرأ سيرة حبيبك صلى الله عليه وسلم ابعد عن كل ما يفسد عقلك   ودينك  ويغضب ربك من أجهزة الإعلام  ففيها الخير وفيها الشر  فانتقى ما  يصلحك  واهلك  ... 
 فنحن ننتصر بإيماننا بالله وليس بعددنا ولا عُددنا  هكذا   انتصر رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم   والصحابة من بعده حتى  انتشر الاسلام فى  بلاد وبلاد  !!!..
  وتذكر قوله تعالى :
   ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ ﴾
  ونصرة العبد لله هو نصرته لعباده، والقيام بحفظ حدوده ورعاية عهوده، 
 واعتناق أحكامه واجتناب نهيه 
**✿قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى:
 هذا أمرٌ منه تعالى للمؤمنين أن ينصروا اللهَ؛ بالقيام بدينه والدعوة إليه   وجهادِ أعدائه، وأن يقصدوا بذلك وجهَ الله؛ فإنهم إذا فعَلوا ذلك نصرَهم   وثبَّت أقدامهم؛ أي: يربط على قلوبهم بالصبر والطُّمأنينة والثبات، ويصبر   أجسادَهم على ذلك، ويُعينهم على أعدائهم، فهذا وعدٌ من كريمٍ صادق الوعد  أن  الذي يَنصره بالأقوال والأفعال سينصره مولاه وييسِّر له أسبابَ النصر؛  من  الثبات وغيره،
**✿"   اللَّهُمَّ زَيِّنَّا بِزِينَةِ الإِيمَانِ ، وَاجْعَلْنَا هُدَاةً   مُهْتَدِينَ ، اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِنَا وَاهْدِ بِنَا ، وَانْصُرْنَا وَانْصُرْ   بِنَا ، اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُقَلِّبَ الْقُلُوبِ ! ثَبِّتْ قُلُوبَنَا عَلَى   دِينِكَ ، اللَّهُمَّ وَأَسْأَلُكَ نَعِيمًا لا يَنْفَدُ ، وَقُرَّةَ   عَيْنٍ لا تَنْقَطِعُ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ لَذَّةَ النَّظَرِ إِلَى وَجْهِكَ ،   وَشَوْقًا إِلَى لِقَائِكَ فِي غَيْرِ ضَرَّاءَ مُضِرَّةٍ ، وَلا فِتْنَةٍ   مُضِلَّةٍ ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الرِّضَا بَعْدَ الْقَضَاءِ ،   وَبَرْدَ الْعَيْشِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ " . 
*~~~~~~~*
المراجع
"تفسير السعدي"  .
 "شرح بلوغ المرام" للشيخ ابن عثيمين 
 الاسلام سؤال وجواب
 الشيخ الألبانى  الشريط 247 
 بقلمى
*
تانى.gif
[/CENTER]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخيتي أم أمة الله بارك الله فيك، ما ينبغي وضع فيديو أو صور فيه نساء، فليس هناك حاجه لذلك، فالمرأة إذا خرجت وإن كانت ساترة استشرفها الشيطان، ونحن في مجلس علمي يشاهده الرجال والنساء.  




> *
>  _لم يعد عدونا يحاربنا  بالجيوش والأسلحة بل الحرب أصبحت بالأفكار عن طريق  اجهزة الإعلام المدمرة  والتعليم الفاسد والاقتصاد الفاشل و....الخ وكانت  النتيجة ما نحن فيه !!!
> *


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أم أمه الله

بارك الله فيكِ تم تغيير الفيديو   *أم علي طويلبة علم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحسن الله إليكِ ووفقكِ لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## ريحانة مسلمة

> * ابعد عن كل ما يفسد عقلك   ودينك  ويغضب ربك من أجهزة الإعلام  ففيها الخير وفيها الشر  فانتقى ما  يصلحك  واهلك  ...*



بارك الله فيك على هذه النصيحة القيمة

----------

